# I like Faller cars but this is ridiculous, IMHO



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Someone please explain this to me:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120807029825?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Apparently Elvis has not yet left the building.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

15 flew over the Cuckoo's nest.
>Tom<


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Is orange like a holy grail color or something for Faller? Or for this model? Think about it... in general, a nice Aurora Mako Shark can be had for maybe 25 bucks in common colors, but there was a time not long ago when an orange one would fetch over $500...

--rick


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks pink.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

No rear bumper,cracked w/s & the original front wheels are missing? $710 for this ? These people either know some thing I don't or are just nuts. I would sooner prototype my complete Faller Caddy & resincast a few..Some guys do deserve the ire of their TM's !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I beleive they call this color Salmon and yes it's hard to get...not thathard, but harder then most.


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I agree with John, again LOL!  These particular cars are hard to find in any color, and they are usually pricey, 50 dollars for a wreck and on up depending on condition. Buy the looks of it this one is all there, just needs some TLC. AND it looks like the guy that won it, and a couple others were fighting over it!! Maybe to complete their set of one of each color! JMHO pig


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

That's why they call it "disposable" income....because anything above or beyond the actual worth might as well be flushed down the crapper. Like Nuther, I aknowledge the cult association of the pink Cadillac; but as Neal wisely stated (our TMs know each other), at 700 bonz I'd be wearing my "you know what" for a poncho.

FWIW, being a Kraut, I was exposed to Faller at an early age and used to track Faller items; but not so much anymore. For that reason I have a vague crumb in my head that the hardtop version in pink is considerably more difficult to find than the convertible version. The bid history indicates that the sane people ducked out at the usual time. As Dennis noted, an arms race ensued.

IMHO, there's more than one thing at play here. Two guys at war, a rarer model, and the added cultural association.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

OK, so I was more then interested in that auction. I knew buried somewhere in a box were my Faller cars. I was sure I had the same orange/salmon colored Caddy. I didn't want to say anything until I was sure. I unearthed it today.










So now I have three Caddy's:










Any guesses what the salmon in the original box is worth?

No, none of them are for sale.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

partspig said:


> These particular cars are hard to find in any color, and they are usually pricey, 50 dollars for a wreck and on up depending on condition.


I didn't save the auction, but a pink convertible in the original box went for $41.00. I'm glad I wasn't watching it at the end, I would have been tempted to spend money I don't have.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice Caddy's, Too bad your ragtop has no w/s .


Neal :dude:


----------

